# Official Portland @ Chicago. December 20, 2004 7:30 pm cst WCIU NBALP



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Chicago/portland Prediction*

BULLS 82
PORTLAND 77


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think this is a dangerous game for us, we beat Minnesota and Memphis fine but I think we will struggle against not-a-good-as-a-team 

That said, if we go well

Chicago 97
Portland 82


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

What Portland has and the other 3 teams don't is the X-factor Theo Ratliff. On paperwork, Curry will have some problems being defended by Theo and Chandler will be in foul trouble defending Zach. This team is also in Portland. I am expecting a tougher game but wouldn't be suprised with a win - not like Minesota or Memphis. 

BULLS 85
BLAZERS 78


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

are the blazers playing with SAR?

if not bulls should win. 85-81


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I think this is a dangerous game for us, we beat Minnesota and Memphis fine but I think we will struggle against not-a-good-as-a-team
> 
> That said, if we go well
> ...


Since when are *you* a Bulls fan?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when are *you* a Bulls fan?


I've always liked the Bulls a little, they'd be a top 3 fav team along with Cle, Cha and Dal


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always liked the Bulls a little, they'd be a top 3 fav team along with Cle, Cha and Dal


That top three's gettin' a little crowded.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> 
> 
> That top three's gettin' a little crowded.


haha.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

We can't win em' all, but Portland is the LAST team I'm worried about. We have a great chance to win this game and we're at home so we have the advantage.

I think we'll win...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 105 OT
blazers 98


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*big game*

The next two games are going to be good indications of where this team presently is.

The wins we've had over good teams (Lakers, TWolves, Cavs, Pacers(ok, pacers are not that good)).... have all been at home with the other team being in the 2nd game of a back-to-back. I could really notice the depleted energy level of our opponents in our games against the TWolves and the Cavs.

Tonight we're playing a solid Portland team that is playing with a day of rest. 

A good test for the young Bulls.

Wednesday will be another, tougher, test.

The next two games should tell us a lot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Portland will give us a hard time. No doubt about it. But we beat Minny at home and had Dallas down by 1 with 12 seconds left at home. We can beat Portland. But we should not overlook them. 

They have won 2 in a row. 12-11 5-8 on road. They are 5-5 last 10 games. Same as us. 

We are 7-15. 5-7 @ home. (7-6 since starting out 0-9) 5-5 last 10 games. 

Portland:

average 90.2 pts a game. Allow 91. so they play some defense. they have talent. 4 players in double figures and they use baically a 8 man rotation. Ratliff is averaging almost 3 blocks a game. 

Us? 

90.1 pts a game. allow 94.5 (which is waaaaayyyyyyy down from the 101 plus pts a game we gave up in the first 9 games. So we are doing much better than the 94.5 pts a game allowed) We too have 4 players in double figures. We too use bascially a 8 man rotation during our win streak.

*The key to nights game:*

Our bench seems to be much better than Portlands in the fact that we are a lot more productive. Nocioni, Chandler and Gordon if they can come in and play well, the Bulls win. If not? We fall short of the quest for 4 in a row.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Portland switched Van Exel to the starting lineup two games ago over Stoudamire and DMiles has been starting as well (SAR hasn't played for a week). Those two guys seem to kill us.

I think the BUlls have some tough matchups. Van Exel, Anderson, Miles, ZBo, Ratliff.... hmmmm

Bulls pull one out, I hope


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Anytime everyone starts predicting a Bulls victory, I get scared. I'm still very much "cautiously optimistic" and I agree with k4e that this is a good indication just how good we are at the moment.

I'm too afraid to make a prediction. :uhoh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 101

Blazers 88

4 in a row


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Chicago should win this one, playing at home against one of the lower tier teams in the Western Conference. Chandler's going to have a huge game in this one. I'm going to say the Bulls pull out the victory, 85-81.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This one's a tough one..
I would not be surprised to see them lose, but hopefully they'll keep this little run going.

How's Portland been playing lately?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Portland will have our number tonight, unfortunately.

Portland 92
Bulls 88

The key is which Damon shows up for Portland. If he's dribbling around alot and missing shots, we win. If he's moving the ball well and making shots, we will lose. Hinirch has to outplay him for us to win.

Ratliff has completely owned Curry in the past if I remember right.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Ratliff has completely owned Curry in the past if I remember right.


That's a good point. Curry has always played scared against Theo. I'm eager to see if his newfound confidence is on display tonight. He needs to go at him strong because he'll either score or draw a foul.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> The key is which Damon shows up for Portland. If he's dribbling around alot and missing shots, we win. If he's moving the ball well and making shots, we will lose. Hinirch has to outplay him for us to win.


I agree with this being a key matchup. Damon has the ability to get hot, both in passing and shooting. 

I predict Deng is going to have a standout game tonight and will key us to victory. he's been flying a bit under the radar lately.

Bulls 104
Blazers 98


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm hoping for a win but Portland has a very good front line and we always struggle against teams with talent up front. I think it'll hinge on whether Curry and Chandler can stay on the floor and also we're going to have to have a very good game from two of Deng/Hinrich/Gordon/Nocioni to even have a shot. The other two from that group just have to be solid and not totally suck. I'm not too confident about this one. Hopefully Randolf does something to piss off Mo Cheeks so he sits him! Ratlif, with his reputation as a defender and shot blocker, will have carte-blanche tonight. He could absolutly mug anybody in the post and he won't get whistled for it.

Streak ends at 3

Portland 93
Bulls 88


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

bulls win 94-90

whats the best play-by-play site? i usually use the cbssportsline one, but that can be a little all over the place sometimes. any suggestions?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another good chance to win!!
Curry will have a good mach against theo ratlif
Look to hinrich to continue his shooting spree


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Latest Vegas line that I saw was... Portland favored by 1.5
Over/under 175.5

Should be close one...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow the Bullsnet feed on NBA League Pass audio sucks!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be a little optimistic for once...

Portland - 91
Chicago - 87

Hey, normally I would predict a blowout.  

Portland is gonna be rough. We're not going to have the low post advantage we've had the last couple of games. Ratliff and Randolph will come to play.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the introduction from the bulls at the united center is by far he best of the nba!!! So good to hear the anouncer say" ..and now the starting linups from your chicago buls.."


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

for those without tv here comes the audio streaming direct from idaho:
www.kiov.com/page2.html


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Shareef Abdur Rahim isn't playing....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Judging by AD's effort on the boards I would bring in Tyson quickly.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

portland 3 for 15


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much energy on the floor....


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> for those without tv here comes the audio streaming direct from idaho:
> www.kiov.com/page2.html



nice work. thanks.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

nobody ruins a game for me like wayne larivee. i can't take it any more. . .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice rebound by curry


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> nobody ruins a game for me like wayne larivee. i can't take it any more. . .


We need a whole new team of commentators altogether.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring chandler and gordon.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> We need a whole new team of commentators altogether.


I doubt anyone would work as cheap


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Get AD outta there!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

7 straight pts for Kirk. He's been a first half monster this month.

20-16 Bulls


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

AD's not rotating in this zone.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Get AD outta there!


LOL he's getting killed

I think once Curry gets into the flow of the offense, we'll win this game. We're doing pretty good and he hasn't scored yet (i think).

Kirk's got the hothand.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich heating up...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kirk on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

blazers announcers said for kirk they should stop him and not let him start


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Come on, beeyatches, close the 1st quarter strong.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I might be buying a keg tomorrow. Screw the 8AM conference call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice finish to the qtr!

TC's presence never fails to lift us up.

Quest for 4 straight off to a good start!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Would have been nice if he could have gotten that shot off before the buzzer.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice quarter, chandler gives more transition defense for the bulls whe he´s in.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did AD play that whole quarter?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tough shot by Gordon. Would like to see him get hot. Hasn't been off the past couple of games.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

54% shooting for the bulls. too good


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Did AD play that whole quarter?


Yup, came out when he once again took one in the chops.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT Iverson with 43 pts with 9 mins. to go in the 4th qtr. He's well on his way for back to back 50 point games. Who was the last player to do that?*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally the made a foul on us


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *OT Iverson with 43 pts with 9 mins. to go in the 4th qtr. He's well on his way for back to back 50 point games. Who was the last player to do that?*


Jamison i think.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL Duhon got embarassed on that steal and break.

Gordon's heating up for us. 7 pts in the qtr.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pehaps we should play more post plays.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon with the drive 

Follows that up with the 3!

Make that 12 straight pts for him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon on fire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon shooting lights out!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our bigs need to rebound the F'N ball. Y did Skiles bench TC?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Our bigs need to rebound the F'N ball. Y did Skiles bench TC?


He just does it for fun sometimes i think.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

9-0 run for the Blazers 

Stoudamire's schooling us.

38-34 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are on a drought now


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 9-0 run for the Blazers
> 
> Stoudamire's schooling us.
> ...


9-0? Didn't they just say 9-2 on WCIU


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Lame, man, lame. 

I get out of the shower. Look at the score (38-28) and I'm like "Nice, we got a good lead." 

The Bulls then begin to play like garbage and the leads now 34-38.

:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

TC has 2 fouls, I don't think Skiles wants him to pick up his 3rd. 

And I'd let Darius Miles shoot jumpers all day, he can't shoot for ****. 

Stoudamire needs to be guarded though, he's killin us with the 3 pters.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to put them on the penalty...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Great move by Deng!

40-34...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid tech foul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF did Stoudamire eat b4 the game? He can't miss from outside.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The refs hate us...

what a bunch of goons. Learn how to do your ****ing jobs.

37-40

Foul on Patterson. T on Patterson. 

Funny thing is Patterson didn't do anything. Idiot refs.

Hinrich makes the T...

Nocioni makes both.

37-43


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

AD with the board...

Nocioni scores! What a pimp. Don't care what anybody says about him. He'll become a good player for us and piss off other teams. 

Blazers time out. 

45-37


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shooting very nice...time start the post plays and load them with fouls!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Patterson said the F word, thats why he got the T.


I have no idea why Skiles was called for a T.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Blazers ball...

Darius gets fouled. Foul on Deng.

Miles makes one

Griffin comes in for Deng (2 fouls)

Kirk brings it up.

Nocioni misses

Rebound Blazers.

Foul on Griffin. Miles to shoot


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Miles misses both...

Hinrich misses trey..

Stoudemire you son of a *****! :upset: 

Griffin misses.

Foul on us.

Fouls, fouls, fouls...

****in fouls :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're committing stupid fouls. 

Good thing they're poor FT shooters.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Exel makes one..

Hinrich brings it up

Davis scores

47-41

Hey whadya know? Another foul!!

Play some defense you tools. Fouling gets us nowhere.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAY....refs called a foul on them.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid to on hinrich


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> Play some defense you tools.


:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't how AD made that one


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell is up with Stoudamire... he gets benched for poor shooting, and he comes out on fire tonight.

Geez


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

LMAO at Red Kerr. He sounds like he's gonna have a stroke every time Nocioni touches the ball...

Watch it now!! Watch it!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> LMAO at Red Kerr. He sounds like he's gonna have a stroke every time Nocioni touches the ball...
> 
> Watch it now!! Watch it!!!


Instead of a coherent explanation or thorough analysis , we get "WATCH IT! WATCH IT!"


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> LMAO at Red Kerr. He sounds like he's gonna have a stroke every time Nocioni touches the ball...
> 
> Watch it now!! Watch it!!!


I have that feeling too, i still like his intensity.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles should have came in with Pike instead of Griffin. Griffin made some stupid fouls, and at least Pike gives us offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> stupid to on hinrich


he steps out of bounds alot for some strange reason.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Tell me again how we're one of the "best" defensive teams in the East? I didn't know the "best" defensive teams in the East fall asleep on the last play of the half. 

Playin' like crap right now.

Halftime 50-49 Blazers


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

seems like we are doomed to have oponents scoring at the buzzer on us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Tell me again how we're one of the "best" defensive teams in the East? I didn't know the "best" defensive teams in the East fall asleep on the last play of the half.
> 
> Playin' like crap right now.
> ...


I think it's cuz Tyson only played 6 minutes... he is a huge defensive presence out there.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's cuz Tyson only played 6 minutes... he is a huge defensive presence out there.


I am getting extremely sick of tyson sitting on the bench.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe benching Stoudamire is just the challenge Damon needed to find his shot! If our guards could consistently hit shots like this we'd be a very dangerous team. Hopefully Portland plays much more actively on the defensive end in the second half.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson really has to playmore minutes to expand his impact on the floor


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

So much for Eddy Curry "getting it". God this kid pisses me off...

Eddy Curry statline

1-4

1 reb.

2 fouls 

2 TO

2 pts. 

Quit being such a *****, Eddy. Knock somebody over if you have to score. I'd rather have you get those type of fouls anyways.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am more afraid of Nick and Damon though.

It seemed like Portland was relaxed on defense for a bit late. But then the Bulls fell asleep right after.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Start of 2nd half.

Three seconds, Eddy. That's three

1...

2...

3.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy scores. 

Then gets the rebound on the defensive end.

Can he hear me?  

AD scores 

53-50


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Rebound AD.

Duhon passes it in to Curry.

Curry fouled.

Makes 'em both.

GREAT D!

Our ball...

Deng misses three.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Ratliff scores

Hinrich scores.

57-52

Good board, Curry.

Deng, you're a pimp. Duhon, you too.

59-52


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start for us.....curry finally stepping in


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Time out Blazers.

I feel like I'm talking to myself here...

I'm lonely.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

u're not only my friend:yes: :yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Blazers ball.

Bulls w/ full court press...

Blazers get rebound after miss, then miss again.

Bulls bring it up..

Curry travelled. I can live with that. Just be agressive dammit.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

davis gettin a lof of rebounds despit his ailing jaw.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Man, are the referees that bad? They call them whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> u're not only my friend:yes: :yes:


 


Foul on Hinrich.

Derek posts up Hinrich and gets bailed out w/ a foul.

Makes em both.

Hinrich bad pass, deflected.

Still our ball.

Duhon for an ill advised three. misses.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Pay Ton just change your avatar man,it's sick


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC with a great tip-in. He's come out really agressive this half.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Curry scores.

Randolph scores.

Kirk scores.

Deng misses. 

Portland ball. Paterson in for Derek.

Gordon in for.... nvm.

63-56


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to get some offensive rebounds...put tyson in!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng should really stop shooting from the left baseline. From what I've seen of him this season so far.....he can't make a shot from there. No matter how open he is.

DUHON with a great hustle play!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

really disturbing yaou avatar pay ton


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Where is that avatar from?


> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> Pay Ton just change your avatar man,it's sick


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> Pay Ton just change your avatar man,it's sick


LOL, I know. I will soon. I'm getting tired of looking at it.

Duhon w/ a great play.

Eddy gets fouled.

Non shooting affair?  

Refs... :upset: 

Ben Gordon scores...

65 -56

Randolph scores.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Man, Nick Van Exel's gonna weigh about 280 pounds in a couple of years.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon with a great layup. Every time the clock's running down he seems like a man posessed. Just a very, very, very clutch player.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Where is that avatar from?


Don't know where it's originally from. 

Got it off of this site... 

http://www.mikesfreegifs.com/main4/cool12.htm


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, nice pass to Curry.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why hold chandler so long?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

whoa. did eddy just fly?

that was nice.

:yes:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful pass by Deng to a cutting EC who jams it! 6 assists for Deng tonight.

We're up 9


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pay Ton's avatar is a very, very realistic fake. It's been around for a long time. That said, it's still disgusting. Makes me think of Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Man, Nick Van Exel's gonna weigh about 280 pounds in a couple of years.


Maybe he can be our center if things go wrong with Eddy?? :whoknows: 



67-58 Bulls

Foul on Randolph.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> why hold chandler so long?


Because he's sweet and is a good kisser.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Deng should really stop shooting from the left baseline. From what I've seen of him this season so far.....he can't make a shot from there. No matter how open he is.
> 
> DUHON with a great hustle play!


So he should quit shooting from there cuz he hasn't hit a SHOt there yet!?!?!?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I'm glad to see that Damon is definetely shorter than Gordon.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Red Kerr needs to retire. Just random thoughts from the mind of Pay Ton.

AD to shoot two free throws. Makes em both.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

just t remember you guys the game is being broadcast over the net by this linkhttp://www.kiov.com/page2.html


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally chandler in!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Stoudamire :upset: 

Ruins a great defensive po session for us.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Patterson foul. His 4th.

AD leaves. Chandler's in.

Deng makes both.

71-60

T. Outlaw in. 

Stoudemire for three. We should just intentionally take out one of his legs.

71-63

Curry scores.

Chandler fouls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Put somebody on stoudamire


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

10 in the 3rd qtr for EC. 

10 pt lead for us.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Nocioini for three. misses

Miles misses. Nocioni board.

Kirk brings it up.

Gordon misses.

Van Exel misses three. 

End of 3rd.

Let's hang on now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

End of 3rd qtr.

Thanks to EC, we're up 10 entering 4th.

4 straight is 12 mins. away! Hopefully we hold on.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who's guardind stoudamire?another 3:upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

thougth that last shot would fall in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good quarter by Eddy and the Bulls 

We did well in the 3rd!!

Now let's finish this game out with a strong defensive effort 

OOOH MJ sighting.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Jordan!!!

Get in there and suit up!!

Blazers score.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board for nocioni


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Is MJ at United Center?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Horrible shot by Kirk there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

yes michael Jordan is in the arena , just apeared on the scream


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> Is MJ at United Center?


Yes. Got a standing O when they showed him on the UC TV.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Nocioni makes one.

74-65

We gotta play good for Jordan.

Nocioni grabs the miss shot by Exel.

Hinrich misses.

Nocioni fouls D. Miles

Randolph back in for Miles.

Stoudemire fouled. And 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Stoudamire has just flat out whored us in this game. 

This is only a 6 point game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich took 2 ****ty shots in a row. From being up 9, we're only up 4 now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Well 4th qtr has began so I guess its brick time for 
Captain Kirk. Another bad looking miss.

Portland scores on the other end.

TIMEOUT Chicago.

4 pt Bulls lead.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

74-68

Hinrich, what the hell? You had three guys on you...

Outlaw with a jam. Timeout us.

74-70

All of a sudden the Mavericks game is popping into my dome.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Dont let them start their transition game...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon with a much needed jumper. This is HIS time.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It's time for Curry to be aggressive again.

Pryzbilla fouls Curry.

Gordon is clutch. Clutchity clutch.

Chandler fouls Randolph.

76-70

Randolph to shoot two.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Portland looking very physical


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a fake and a basket by Gordon 

This kid is just so COLD HEARTED.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon scores again. Pimp.

Hinrich gets bad pass.

Nocioni travels.

78-72

Great D Kirk!!!

Our ball...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a stupid shot by TC.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon scores again.

THANK GOD he plays for us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon is reallistic cluch man!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Randolph scores.

Gordon scores. What a man, what a man, what a mighty good man.

Exel TO

Our ball

80-74

Pryzbilla fouls Hinrich.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dayyyam, Gordon's clutch.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God Damn, the Bulls need to take advantage of the stupid moves the Blazers are making.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

hell yeah!! good feed from Gordon to Curry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

For someone who can't shoot worth a lick, u would think Nocioni wouldn't camp out some much at the 3pt line  

Gordon schools Stoudamire and dishes it out to Curry for the layup!

GORDON


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon is reallistic cluch man!!!


That, my friend, is an awesome nick-name. Ben "Realistic Clutch Man" Gordon. :yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy dribbles out of bounds.

Gordon great pass to Curry!

82-74

Timeout, black.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice stops ....if we could get to the line more that would be great


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Gordon is the real deal. I'm glad I was never down on him or his selection


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

What the heck do we have here?

Gordon is amazing... looks like AI out there tonight. Sheesh!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We should be feeding it down to Eddy more. Pryzbilla is a *****.

Blazers bring it up...

Travel on Randolph.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This team would be well served if Deng and Nocioni stopped jacking up so many threes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These refs are so quick to blow the whistle on us


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

uau fith foul for chandler..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I agree, Nocioni should not be allowed to shoot the 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon sets up Kirk with a wide open 3....who clanks it


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Blazers ball...

Chandler w/ the foul . Non shooting.

Glad skiles is keeping him in.

Damon misses.

Our ball

82-74

Hinrich for three. 

Stop going for ****ing threes.

Go down low dammit..

Exel scores.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Put Deng back in for Noci****ty.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Time to get deng


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC should never be allowed to create his own shot in the clutch.

Our offense is so depended on Gordon in 4th qtrs its just sad.

3 point game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Stupid foul Eddy, stupid.

82- 78

Kirk brings it up...

Hinrich fouls Miles after a wicked block on Deng!  

Clank...

Miles makes one.

Three point lead..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are in deep foul trouble...the refs killing us..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We start off very good in the beginning of the quarter and taper off at the end. What's the cause?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Curry makes both.

84-79

Randolph gets the rebound. OTB!!!

He scores.

Deng it!!! *bad joke*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive rebound 

And then we turn it over. Can somebody aside from Gordon do something?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls need to go back to Ben Gordon on offense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to make some stops on the d now


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Here come's the fall out.

Hinrich is fouled. He'll shoot

84-83

Makes both.

Blazers bring it up...

Out of bounds.

Blazers ball...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Our team is dumb get the ball down low force them to foul you and burn clock.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

GORDON SINKS THE 3!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GORDON WITH A HUGE 3! 

Mr. Clutch does it again.

6 pt lead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ICE COLD!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BENNY DA BULL!!

MAN HE'S SO HUGE!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

reallistic clutch man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon for three!!!!

Gordon you clutch mother****er!!!!

89-83


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is the real deal. Imagine if he was 6'5"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Guards carrying us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon has star written all over him.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Gordon for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon putting on a show for Jordan.

:grinning:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

reallistic clutch man it is!!!!! WOW what a fun game!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This game shouldn't be so close.

Blazers don't even look like they're running plays on offense. They're just hoping something happens where they'll be able to score.

We should easily be up by ten.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

uauu what cold blood shot...Guys he´s killer..got the instincts


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I agree, we oculd of been up by 15 easy.


> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> This game shouldn't be so close.
> 
> Blazers don't even look like they're running plays on offense. They're just hoping something happens where they'll be able to score.
> ...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Stoudemire misses a three. Thank you jesus.

Deng misses an open shot. 

Randolph once again schools Davis.

89-85


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah!! Gordon to Curry for 2.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry has been huge for us in the 2nd half too!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon with a quick pass to EC for an easy bucket.

Randolph is F'N clutch man.

4 point game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

For F's sake, why are Davis and Deng taking huge shots for us in the clutch?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng w/ the board after the miss.

Curry scores. Hell yess!!! Down low!! Down low!!

Randolph scores...

****..

91-87


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

zach randolph too physical...no finesse


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, Please, no Deng, no Kirk, AD or EC, i want Gordon to take the shot on this posession.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

49 Seconds left, Bulls ball... I say use up the clock and go to Ben Gordon


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I agree with the other players in the league: the refs aren't calling the Bulls rookies like rookies. They're treating them like vets.

It ain't fair...it just aint fair.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Give the ball to the clutch!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We've got to run out some clock here. No quick shots.

Go down low to Curry again.

Kirk brings it up...

Foul on Kirk

Come on Kirk


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich for two shots. misses one


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk draws a smart foul from 20 feet.

Misses the first 

Makes the 2nd.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich to the line...miss no
hits the second


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich misses the FT... shade of the new jersey game...

but these Bulls are different players!! C'mon lets get a huge defensive stop!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Timeout Portland

92-87

I love this commercial!!!!!

:laugh: 

"Hold on one second babe. Excuse me??"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like the fact that that play was clearly drawn for Kirk. Has Skiles heard of something called feeding the HOT HAND?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about those Bulls lead by this man from UConn, who is oh so gentle?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I like how you guys actually talk about your team.

Something I wish we did a bit more on the Blazers board...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Atention to zach on the low post


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, with the Sixers loss tonight, if the Bulls hold on, they are within one game of the Playoffs (that is, if they were to start today.)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

WE WON WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

This is sweet. :yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Benji's got 23 pts.

Our ball...

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE ARE GOING TO WIN OUR 4TH STRAIGHT BABY! YESSSSS!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> How about those Bulls lead by this man from UConn, who is oh so gentle?


You mean The Realistic Clutch Man?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

just for in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!time to the motor city


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng misses both. Jesus :upset:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Man, Deng misses both shots.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

4 IN A ROW!! bulls win....deng fouled...its basically over


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dammit! Deng misses both FTs.... come on!!!

Game is not over yet... 11 seconds left and its Portlands ball.

Ben Gordon played great D on Van Exel in the Blazers last possession.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We missed both free throws but it's all good.

NO STUPID FOULS!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

GOOD [email protected]!! WE WON!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WIN BABY!

4 STRAIGHT. 

PLAYER OF THE GAME - BEN GORDON!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

HINRICH BOARDS...ITS OVER!!1


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We won. 

Four in a row...

Is it a coincidence that Jordan's in the building????

He was last time we won four in a row.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

FOUR IN A ROW BABY!!!

I hope we take out the pistons. Curry always has big games against benny wallace.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

It's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4 in a row baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

If that was Nocioni instead of Deng, missing 2 clutch free throws, everyone would be :upset: :upset: :upset: 

:rocket: :rocket: 

:hurl:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh, another win. Can't help but get optimistic now... :grinning:


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Hell has once again... froze over... not that I'm sad

:wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

lol blazers radio feed....they sound so sad...but htats good for us lol =]


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hats off to the clutch man!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I can honestly say, we deserved this game. We've been playing very good against teams that are supposed to be playoff bound. Gordon is the man and should be starting alongside Hinrich. U have to give credit to Skiles and the staff for the Bulls play.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> If that was Nocioni instead of Deng, missing 2 clutch free throws, everyone would be :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> :rocket: :rocket:
> ...


Not if we are winning......WHICH WE ARE!


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Apparently... a semblence of a basketball team has developed in Chicago...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Ha, nocioni at the end of the game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice second half by Curry after some were convinced he was reverting back to lazy form.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

anyone think skiles pulls over noci since he jus acted like ben with the dunk attempt? :angel:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!

Horrible draft picks!

Fire everybody!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we ae officialy one game from the eighth spot on the east


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Gordon with a nice game. He usually plays well after a sub par game, and he usually plays well in our wins.

Curry good too, apart from the turnovers.

4 in a row. Pistons next should be a nice challenge. Get to see where we are at.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> We won.
> 
> Four in a row...
> ...


Jordan looked pretty happy to see his buddy Gordon hitting shots tonight.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

AD and Kirk were good tonight as well. Good team win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the game wednesday should be very good to mesure how we can chaleng the stablished teams.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Cluch man is under Jordan wings....thats nice


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Users Browsing Forum: (Maestro, ztect, RealFan, F.Jerzy, SPMJ, PC Load Letter, sinkingship, TwinkieTowers, mgolding, The Truth, Benny the Bull, TripleDouble, darlets, Jim Ian, UMfan83, pmtan99, What Gives?, DaFuture, uracornball, realbullsfaninLA, The 6ft Hurdle, BullDurf, bryzzz01, Pay Ton, cwalkmanuel, lister333, Greg Ostertag!, garnett, hanjin1, Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!, sp00k, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, Sith, VincentVega, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, Bolts, CiMa, elias03, HinrichFan12, KHinrich12, mr.ankle20, Jayhawk12, Qwst25, ~~~, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, SSrulez, jnrjr79)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Derek Anderson no show today....Darius miles cant shoot ft...zach and stoudamire played very good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. 4 in a row. Portland kept making runs at us. We answered every time. 

Chandler was a non-factor tonight. Eddy put together a good second half. 

Gordon? What can I say! He is a bust.  great game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Antonio Davis 12 rbd 12 points...step up nice


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Duhon 8 assists , making his role....


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Potential is the man.:yes:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm totally dumbfounded. I can believe the way we're winning, I thought our wins would come from a couple of guys going for big points one night. Just offensive explosions by a couple of guys, but we're keeping people from scoring against us. 

Somebody tell me where that's coming from, we have no established great individual defenders.

Then we get a balance offense with 5 people in double digits quite often.

Wow! Hopefully the young guys keep getting better together and Papa Davis can keep doing his thing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni pissing someone off again...he really can bother the oponents players!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


Gordon is a non-factor and won't ever be contributing for this team, at least for now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler has to play more minutes...and the refs just hate us...period!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Chandler has to play more minutes...and the refs just hate us...period!!


if he played alot, he would have fouled out by early 3rd quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon is a cold mother.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Boy, i am drinking the kool-aid but we are solid. And other than some clutch play by Gordon and Curry, it's mainly just good D and hitting some shots. This team has a lot of upside.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Gordon is a non-factor and won't ever be contributing for this team, at least for now.


When did I say this? Oh, that's right -- I didn't.

Please don't confuse me thinking that Gordon is not a PG (he's not) with him being a "non-factor".


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought the way we couldnt get a defensive rebound would doom us in the end. Thankfully, when it counted we got the board.

co-MVP, Gordon and AD!

Next 3 games:
@Det
@Mil
NJ

Would be very nice to take 2 out of 3 games. Hell, if we continue to play Defense the way we are, every game is winnable for us.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Curry played 40 mins and is still alive? Wow.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Random thoughts:
- The Bulls defense good again. Held Portland to under 40%, AD resurrected from the dead to have possibly his best game of the year
- Gordon is fearless, took Ratliff twice from what I can remember and his shot looked smooth. Looked like AI out there tonight
- Lots more plays run for Curry early and went away from him later (Portland was pinching their defense toward him) though Curry looked active and actually pulled a couple clutch boards. Two lefty dunks.. an alleyoop and a post up... I've never seen Eddy dunk w/ his left!
- Much more offense run through Gordon tonight, either up top with the ball or on the wing w/o it.. I liked it when Gordon caught on the wing w/ Curry in the post. That's our money combo if you ask me
- Noch is entertaining. Clutch boards intermixed with bad three point shots
- 5 minutes to go... and our 'ideal' lineup was out there... Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Curry, Chandler..... Chandler then proceeds to miss a boxing out assignment for a rebound and gets pulled


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Pfft. I don't know why you guys are so happy. Even if we won the next 60 games we'd still have that 0-9 stint in November.

PLAYOFF TEAMS DO NOT GO 0-9!!!!!!!!! :devil: 

If we had Jamal Crawford we'd have won 11 out of our last 7.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

How can we trade Curry and Chandler if we keep winning and playing like this?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> How can we trade Curry and Chandler if we keep winning and playing like this?


Exactly! The Bulls need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> How can we trade Curry and Chandler if we keep winning and playing like this?


What if they stop playing like this and we stop winning? Still a long way to go to the trade deadline. I hope the team keeps on winning and both Tyson and Eddy play well.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

4 in a row!

Great game by the Bulls

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: 


I admit I was completely wrong about Ben, he has really been playing well. Not only is he making shots but driving more and playing better D. Curry was great during the second half, something which he normally isn't good at.

Nocioni and Chandler struggled, but its good to see AD make up for it.

Five might be tough. At detroit:dead:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> When did I say this? Oh, that's right -- I didn't.
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> Ben Gordon will be a non-factor. The end. Bush in 2004 !


There you have it, solid irrefutable proof.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

4!!!!
in a row - very nice


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Weak, 6fthurdle.

How 'bout a link to the made-up post you just provided? Here's a hint: don't say things you can't back up. Here's another hint: don't make things up after you figure out you can't back up what you just said.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

It's obvious - Gordon is just too short and too slow to get his shot off the way he did in college, and is a role player at best. 

REALLISTIC! Going off!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Eddy Curry is too short and too fat to play center in the NBA.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Curry made some plays even when he was double-teamed. Maybe he is finally getting it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame :

Their athleticism at certain moments of the game rattled us a bit but we came back from it

Eddy's second half response was great

first half we got in foul trouble. 

Ben made some big shots, I thought Kirk was great the whole game....AD was fantastic. so I'm just really happy for the guys to get that.

"We had the stretch in the 2nd quarter where. you know, it was obvious their athleticism was getting to us.... they were trapping us and we were turning it over and you know they had a couple, I guess I would say, a small lineup but Miles is still 6'10"..... and so we kind of went into the half with no momentum and came out right away and established ourselves. That was a big part of the game, the first few minutes of the third quarter."


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

A couple of observations on the NBA LP broadcast of tonights game. 

The "Bulls Net" sucks. The mic was garbled all night and it was particularly annoying like chalk screeching over the chalkboard when they were singing the national anthem. You'd have thought somebody could have gotten the audio fixed instead of going the whole game like that.

Take me back to the old satellite dish days listening to Larivee and Kerr talk through a couple of breaks where the feed rolled on from the UC.

Kudos to big Red Kerr for a couple of monster burps at the end of the game. No excuse me or nothing. Some folks here have ripped on him for messing with the candy papers and sucking on his lozenges during the game, but these were flat out earthquake sized burps. Really makes you wonder how a guy like Larivee could put up working with him and what some of these guys are really like when the mic is off.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love it!


----------

